# Let this "wash" over you!



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

This is wonderful -- and it's safe, too. It's good for us all!

http://mismedia.net/media/funny_cats_1.asf


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks, made my day :shock:


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Moved to Off-Topic


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Great stuff. Thanks

:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2005)

laughing laughing laughing laughing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

I'm so glad you all enjoyed it. I keep it on my desktop ready to crank up ; )


----------

